# Car-Net for MY19 and earlier sunsets on 1/31



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got an email from VW that Car-Net service for MY19 and earlier ending since AT&T shutting down their 3G service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah me too. I guess there aren’t any plans to provide a retrofit. Multiple models that are still in warranty and can no longer use the car net feature.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MY20 went to Verizon LTE and there was/is an option to use T-mobile. Verizon I know originally announced in 2016 that they were shutting 3G down in 2018, then paused the shutdown and now set to indefinitely due to the number of ATMs, IoT devices, and contracts. I wonder if the modules are GSM and not CDMA to be used on Verizon’s 3G network? I imagine if locked, AT&T can unlock the devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Info from link in email and shows models impacted. 



https://image.cn.vw.com/lib/fe3815707564057a761679/m/1/1c75f035-4e8f-4234-bacb-f23c121ecbc8.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I would be beyond livid if my ~2 year old car stopped having a feature that it was sold with. I'm more surprised that MY19 was still using 3G towers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’m not real happy about it. I know some people don’t use it, but after having a scare from a complex migraine the monthly payment is peace of mind. I do utilize sending directions to the Nav for on the dash, because my two little ones like to see the song information on the MIB from CarPlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

This is unfortunate. I actually have a subscription and appreciate the service (‘19 Atlas). Question though is VW will be losing quite a bit of customer information with this sunset (because let’s be honest there is a treasure trove of vehicle information transmitted through the app) are they really willing to give up that instant access from so many vehicles?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if the 2020 LTE models will just plug in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Current module










LTE module 










Doesn’t look like it’ll work. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I bet one can retrofit the module and antennas.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I was quite shocked when I got this email for my 2019. Seems like poor planning on VW’s part. I find the service overpriced for my needs so I never subscribed. But I know others who use it.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a 2021.5 Atlas. We don't have CarNet in Canada. I've been trying to figure out if my car has the hardware for CarNet. So where is the LTE module located? What controller ID is for VCDS check?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

NewJettaLease said:


> I would be beyond livid if my ~2 year old car stopped having a feature that it was sold with. I'm more surprised that MY19 was still using 3G towers.


and what good will that do? they screwed customers. go in for warranty work saying it won't work.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Does anyone know if VW would allow for Digital keys, like the new iOS 15 Car Key functionality? If so, this would help with the demise of CarNet on older Atlas on other vehicles.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW mentioned it won’t be on older models and currently are always looking at options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VW mentioned it won’t be on older models and currently are always looking at options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code for don't hold your breath. Going forward though, I can see the infotainment systems being designed to be made to support future updates longer to not annoy customers. At the same time, since that means that a car might have a longer useful life (less sales for the mfg potentially), all automakers are trying to find ways to make features into a payable subscription service, to collect those sweet monthly fees. I have never added any enhanced app services on past cars, a Buick, VW and Hyundai in recent memory. I will miss it but not enough to pay for it. I also don't trust the digital key in my current Hyundai enough to not have my physical key on me at all times either, but that is my own issue. That car gives me the option of using my key, phone or even just included credit card type card to use as the key but I never use it and based on people in that other forum, very few, if any, use anything other than the real key.


----------



## GeneralStark (Dec 11, 2002)

The safety aspects of the offering (remote unlock, roadside assistance etc) are now void. 
Some people will be put at risk and not even know their car-net 1.0 features are disabled.
The collective the resale value of our (disabled car-net 1.0) vehicles is diminished. 
VW has; through lack of foresight, tee'd up another class action lawsuit which they will lose. 
Whether you are, or ever have been a a car-net subscriber or not, you will ultimately get a check for yet another VW debacle.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree and considering the earlier language contained:










Now is gone doesn’t help them, plus carriers stated this was coming in 2016 yet they continued to equip with a technology they knew was being turned down. Secondly other manufacturers, Toyota/Lexus stopped with MY17. This makes sense since production would be calendar year 2016. 

We also know if this happened in the EU, the EU would be telling them you need to replace the module on their dime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

Not happy about this. I had the service when I first purchased our 2018 Atlas and loved the fact that I had the remote features. With my daughter starting to drive soon, I was going to sign up for the service again and now I can't. Not happy at all about this.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

2018 R-Line, I can’t use Car-Net and VW has discontinued the wheels. What’s next? VW is either full of incompetence or just doesn’t care. It’s really unfortunate.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone have a pinout diagram for that module? I'm wondering if we could retrofit it easily enough with like a data only SIM plan and offer wifi in the car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Mustang Matt [/mention] you need a third antenna from what I’m seeing and hearing after speaking with some techs. It’s not a simple splice into the current antenna arrangement. Granted I’m no engineer so take that with a grain of salt. 

Went to a local VW dealer and here is what they’re hearing from VW and suspect VW isn’t going to do anything. Here’s the backstory I was able to get. 

So a class action lawsuit was brought against VW ~6 weeks before they notified owners of Car-Net ending. Some lawyer in CA and a group of owners from up north brought the suit since they knew this was coming. Judge ruled in favor of VW because somewhere in the last 3 pages of the manual they say this service can be pulled at anytime since it’s an additional service that’s not part of the vehicle or for safety purposes. Found out when I went to the VW dealer down here near my parents. The service advisor says he doesn't see VW doing anything since after the TDI scandal the language is pretty airtight in the manual and that’s why the judge ruled in VW’s favor. The screenshot we have before the language was changed is apparently a first draft before final judgement was issued and suspect it was sent in error. 

I understand the legal standing, but maybe for certain models there is an OTA update? A friend of mine had a 2019 Honda Insight that received an OTA update to support LTE service. One can hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

That's great info even if it's frustrating.

Apple just bought into right to repair so maybe the other big companies will too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW is emailing Car-Net users and they have a hardware solution per the email below:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I was trying to find this thread but used Carnet instead of car-net in the search haha. sorry for the duplicate thread. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All good. Reached out to VW, right now they don’t know if remote start from the app will be available with the hardware upgrade. I imagine it may depend on the platform. Let’s say you have a Passat like my mom, I’d venture it’s doubtful since it’s now on the MQB platform. I also notice that certain model years it appears it’ll possibly be a OBDII dongle for MY2014-2016. 






car-net


Volkswagen car-net




carnet.vw.com





Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Has anyone with a multi year subscription automatically received a prorated refund as mentioned in the original email or did Volkswagen decide against that once they found a technical/hardware solution?


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

No one?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Has anyone heard any updates on the technical solution?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]arkitect06 [/mention]it’s a new module after reaching out to VW since it will have a 4G modem. I was thinking about this the other day if anyone has received an update. Granted fall just started so VW still has some time to get this resolved or pushed back again if there are supply chain issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got this from VW last week.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

It’s not surprising given the cost/availability/longevity but a little disappointing that they didn’t go straight to a 5G chip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> It’s not surprising given the cost/availability/longevity but a little disappointing that they didn’t go straight to a 5G chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not surprised to be honest, LTE chips will be cheaper, more power efficient and 5G (depending on carrier) isn’t there yet. Also 5G suffers from latency issues with initial connection. In a emergency LTE would still be a more reliable solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

